# Any NA guys in here?



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

I read a few articles on WM injection a little while back and found the concept to be pretty interesting. 
I was wondering if anyone here has tried using this for a high compression (11-1 or higher) NA motor to keep from detonating. Obivously this is not a proper substitue for a good race fuel but perhaps it can add an extra safety feature when tuning for maximum spark advance?
Also, is anyone using stand-alone engine managment to control their system rather than a seperate controller? It seems like something that could be handled fairly easily by a GPO from a stand-alone ECU.


----------



## SDKMF (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Any NA guys in here? (nick526)*

I am using water meth to supplement race fuel in my na vr6


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Any NA guys in here? (SDKMF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SDKMF* »_I am using water meth to supplement race fuel in my na vr6

Cool, would you mind sharing some info on your WM setup? I'd like to know some of your engine specs like your CR and maximum advance and also your application (drag racing? autocross?) Also when and how you trigger the injection. Are you running stand-alone?
Sorry for asking so many questions at once. I understand completely if you don't want to share all the details of your competition motor, I'm just trying to decide if a WM system would be worth while to add to the ABF I'm blueprinting for my rabbit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Thanks


----------



## SDKMF (Oct 22, 2002)

*Re: Any NA guys in here? (nick526)*

to be frank about compression it is +11.3:1. I ordered JE 10.5:1 pistons, added a mk4 head gasket and shaved the block the slightest. Make ignition advance i think is ~26 deg. but I would have to vagcom again to be sure about that. I have enjoyed my system greatly. Its an Aquamist HFS-5 and is triggered off the fuel injectors.
Let me know what else you are curious about...


----------



## nick526 (Sep 29, 2006)

*Re: Any NA guys in here? (SDKMF)*

So your system is triggered to spray at a certain injector duty cycle? I'm guessing (possibly in error) that it only sprays under heavy load? What size nozzle are you using? What type of mix are you spraying?
I'm thinking of using a knock sensor as a signal input to a stand-alone ECU which will handle the switching, so that instead of pulling timing it cools the air charge. I'm not looking for power gains out of the system, more so a safety net for an expensive motor. 
From what I've read the water is what provides the cooling and the meth is like extra fuel, does that sound right to you? I ask because I'm curious if I could run 100% water and achieve the anti-knock qualities that I want out of the system.
Thanks for your help


----------

